# Feedback / Please feel free to leave your feedback.



## ivanbcn

Hola,

*Please feel free to leave your feedback.*

és la expressió que es troba a la part inferior d'algunes pàgines web o al final d'un recorregut per hipertextos. Com es pot dir en català? En el meu cas, hauria de ser una frase completa amb verb i segona persona. Els comentaris son lliures (cap formulari, l'usuari escriu allò que vol)

Va bé una d'aquestes alternatives o teniu alguna cosa millor?

No dubtis/dubteu en enviar els teus/vostres comentaris.
No dubtis/dubteu en deixar els teus/vostres comentaris.

Moltíssimes gràcies,

i.


----------



## Simbelmyne89

Hola! 

primer de tot, en català quan es vol escriure alguna cosa de manera formal, s'escull la 2a del plural, com un plural genèric. Si a sota d'aquesta frase apareix el recuadre per poder escriure el comentari, aleshores has de posar la opció "deixar". Si només apareix un link que redirigeix a una altra pàgina on et surt el requadre per escriure, jo optaria per la opció de "enviar". Totes dues opcions acompanyades del "dubteu" i "vostres".


----------



## ivanbcn

Moltes gràcies,

utilitzaré "deixar" doncs,

moltes gràcies,
i.


----------



## betulina

Hola, 
Estic d'acord amb Simbelmyne. Només volia afegir que normativament en comptes de dir "No dubteu *en* deixar" és "No dubteu *a* deixar". Davant d'infinitiu, la preposició canvia de "en" a "a".


----------



## Simbelmyne89

Ostres sí, no m'hi havia fixat, perdona ivan  

Gràcies betulina!


----------



## ivanbcn

Moltes gràcies,

veig que l'alternància de "en" "a" "al" em dona bastant problemes, penso que m'he de tornar a mirar la gramàtica o a cercar entre els fils del fòrum ...

de tota form, doncs em quedo amb

"No dubteu *a* deixar els vostres comentaris"


----------



## Simbelmyne89

Ja és que el català té les seves coses jaja. home jo tinc uns resums dels temes més "puntiaguts" del català que em van donar durant el primer any de carrera, si els trobo per l'ordinador ja te'ls passaré. Van molt bé perqué junten les gramátiques més importants i et diuen qué en pensen de cada cas. 

Sort amb la resta


----------



## Elessar

*No dubteu a dir la vostra*

*No dubteu a dir-hi la vostra* (si el formulari on poden fer comentaris és damunt o davall de la frase, l'assenyales amb el pronom _hi_)


----------

